# Good bye for a while



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

As some of you know, I'm going off to South America for a few weeks. I'll be kindle-less, and am not sure how much access I'll have to the internet.

If you're interested in following my adventures, you can check my travel blog here (I make no promises as to how often I'll update).

www.mytb.org/Mindy

If you want to get an e-mail when I post a new entry, feel free to PM me your e-mail before Tuesday the 6th.

For the whole itinerary, check out this link http://www.globusjourneys.com/product.aspx?content=itin&trip=9SPE


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

We're gonna miss you Scarlet, but have fun! I'd like updates, so check for a PM. =)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, no smilie for me?  I'm not adding you to my blog until I get a cool smilie response!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Awwww... I'm sorry Scarlet!

We love you







much!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...oh and don't forget to watch out for those spicy South American foods!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a good trip, Scarlet, I've got your blog feed in my RSS reader!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you really enjoy your trip and am looking forward to the tales you will have to tell upon your return.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting for you. And me. I can live vicariously through your travels. 
I hope you have a really great and safe journey.
 
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Scarlet, have a great trip and remember to come back to kindleboards!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  Lucky you to have an adventure and broaden your horizons.  Stay well and safe.  If you do have any type of service do check in.  You will be missed and in our thoughts.  Enjoy this opportunity.  All the best.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Why can't you take your Kindle?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Why can't you take your Kindle?


It's not a question of "can't", it's a question of 11 flights in 17 days and traveling from place to place almost daily. I am not going to have that much time for reading, and would prefer to leave the kindle safe and sound in NY and not take the chance of losing it along the way.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Goodbye Scarlett we will miss you. I sent you a PM


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip. Can't wait until you return and tell us all about it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> it's a question of 11 flights in 17 days and traveling from place to place almost daily. I am not going to have that much time for reading, and would prefer to leave the kindle safe and sound in NY and not take the chance of losing it along the way.


Smart thinking. I couldn't agree more. Better to lose a $6.00 paperback that can be shoved any which way.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have a good trip, Scarlet, I've got your blog feed in my RSS reader!
> 
> Betsy


Ditto here - and really looking forward to watching your travels. My daughter is in Spain & her travel blog is really nice to keep up with.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For all those who've sent me your e-mails--- check your junk/spam folder for an e-mail from travelblog, I posted something there today.  It's a review of a show I saw a couple of weeks ago and just want to verify that everyone's getting it...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got it Thanks.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Me too! =)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have a great trip, scarlet. Be safe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey everybody---

Haven´t been able to get on to the boards for a couple of days, so I thought I¨d stop by and visit.  For anyone interested, there a few new entries to my blog, so feel free to wander over.  If anyone asked to have them e-mailed, make sure you have checked your junk mail for something from travelblog.org, they do not come from my account, but will say Mindy has posted a new entry.  

Well, my time is almost up, more when I get a chance.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hey everybody---
> 
> Haven´t been able to get on to the boards for a couple of days, so I thought I¨d stop by and visit. For anyone interested, there a few new entries to my blog, so feel free to wander over. If anyone asked to have them e-mailed, make sure you have checked your junk mail for something from travelblog.org, they do not come from my account, but will say Mindy has posted a new entry.
> 
> Well, my time is almost up, more when I get a chance.


Hi Scarlet: I have been getting your blog. It sounds like you are having a great time.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

she probably is!  hope to have updates here the moment she gets back.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Today's update can be found at www.mytb.org/Mindy

and if you read it, you'll realize that I'm happy I didn't bring the kindle!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... you're updates are making me so jealous! Someday when the children are grown, I want to take my wife and go back to Peru. It will be nice to re-experience it - but from an adult perspective - and also with my wife at my side. 

Someday...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For those of you following along at home, I have reached Quito, Ecuador.  Tomorrow we do a city tour and then go out to the Equator, and Wednesday we're off to the Galapagos.  There are a few new blog entries for those interested, and comments are always welcome!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad274/southamericatrip/machu%20picchu/

link to machu picchu photo album


----------

